

Simplifying the Data Access Layer with Spring and Java Generics - baeldungcaliah
http://www.baeldung.com/2011/12/08/simplifying-the-data-access-layer-with-spring-and-java-generics/
Simplifying the Data Access Layer by using a single, generified DAO, will result in elegant data access, with no unnecessary clutter. Yes, in Java.
======
alexboy1988
verry good info

------
umitunal
nice article.

------
gabrielaroxana
very challenging

